# A couple of track & field photos



## Dejjvid Photography (Dec 10, 2013)

Here are some photos I've taken!




Olympic Impression by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr




Danish Shot Putter by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr




Sprint by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr




Point of release by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr




Hurdles in my way by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr

Cheers!


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2013)

Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## Menace (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice images - well captured.

With regards to the first shot, did you shoot it remotely or from underneath the netting - interesting perspective though.


----------



## Dejjvid Photography (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. I shot it from underneath the netting by lifting a section of it ever so slightly. Not something I recommend since it's very risky, especially during the hammer throw!




Hammer throw! by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr




Hammer throw! by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WPJ (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice work...


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 10, 2014)

The net will stop the hammer right? 

Very nice photos Dejjvid


----------

